# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ملكة جمال المنتدى

## تأبط بودره

أحببت إحداهن في منتدى.. 

كان لها أسم مستعار .. صاروخي التأثير.. 

كان إسمها يوه يوه يحليلي بتشوف الشمس فليلي.. 

ومع مرور الوقت والتلاطف .. عرفتها جيدا .. 

كنت أتمنى لقاءها .. وهي دائمة الرفض .. 

وشاءت الأقدار مصادفة .. أننا إلتقينا .. 


وياريتنا مالتقينا .. 

. 


. 


. 


. 




 
  

106 سنه!!  



 
الله يستر علينا!!

----------


## حــــايــرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الله يخليها
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خابت آمالك*
*يالله ما عليه*
*احسن*
*عشان ما تفكر تلعب بذيلك.... اذا فيك...*
*خخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماحد قالك تحب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## khozam

هههههههههههههههه

لا وحاطة مايك بعد

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا حظك بحبك لها 
يسلموووووووو .. والله يسعدك ضحكتنا
تحياتي

----------


## تأبط بودره

*حــــايــرة* *




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الله يخليها
يعطيك الف عافيه




الله يخليها أكثر من كذا بعد .. صراحه ..طمع..
* 


* أيلول* 





> خابت آمالك يالله ما عليه احسن
> عشان ما تفكر تلعب بذيلك.... اذا فيك...




أهوه على الذيل بيني وبينكم موجود .. ما يخلى..
بس هونت .. مابلعب فيه .. إلا على المضمون.










* الأمل البعيد* 




> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماحد قالك تحب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





حرام عليكم ... أنا بني آدم لحم ودم!!








* الحبيب44* 

*




هههههههههههههههه
لا وحاطة مايك بعد 



*
مو أنا ويش جاب رجلي غيري هالمايك اللايق!!
لو تسمع هالصوت .. ويش حلاوته .. جي تي مسمع ثالث يخيي..
الظاهر سحارتين بمبر في اليوم تاكل..








* سجينة الآهات* 




> يا حظك بحبك لها 
> يسلموووووووو .. والله يسعدك ضحكتنا




ياحظي!!؟ .. يا حظي اللي طاح بها .. يا حبكم للشماته..









سعيد بتواجدكم الرائع
والضحكه يا رب على شفاهكم دوم
تسلمون مليون.

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

اما عني انا فاعاجبتني احب الشياب حلوييييييييييييين وحنونين ههههههههههههههه مشكور على الصوره اخوي

----------


## تأبط بودره

> اما عني انا فاعاجبتني احب الشياب حلوييييييييييييين وحنونين ههههههههههههههه مشكور على الصوره اخوي





لا تعليق .. 
بس الظاهر إنك فاهمه الموضوع غلط ..
هاذي أنا تعرفت عليها بمنتدى .. 
مو بنادي قُدامى المحاربين ولاّ بمنظمة عياييز بلا حدود!!


*لاعدمناكم*
*مشكورين عالتواجد الرائع*
*تسلمون مليون*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

وااااااااااااااو يابختك بهالحب
هادي بتشيلك على كفوف الرااااااحه
هههههههههه

----------


## حكاية حب

واااااااااااو
ههههههههههههههههاا
يالله ضحكتني بجد
هذه رجوله والقبر 
لا ودااخله موااقع شوو 
ههههههههاا
الله يهنيك بيه
منك العيال ومنه الورث
هههههههههاا
الله يعينك

----------


## بنت القائم

ههههههههههه مافي اكبر من هذي الحلوة لانهة صغيرة كثير وكانه بدر 14 على العموم الله يوفقك بوحدة احلى واصغر منها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ملاك الررروح

وي وي 
على قولت اخوي الصغير
لا
بصراحة عن جد
ملكة جمال
لكن
ما ادري من اي كوكب
نازلة
ههههههههههههه
تتهنى

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*ياربي وش هذي؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خيرها في غيرها تأبطوووه*
*بس تدرري وش اللي لفت نظري في الصوره كلها !!!!!!!!*

*((اذنها)) وش هذي مطيره الحلق فوق لأنها منتهيه خلاااااص بس اقولك*

*شفت ما منعها شي تبي تعيش حياتها ومع من معاك انت*

----------


## alzahrani33

هههههههههههههههه


اللحين تلاقيها هكر

يسلموو

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## LUCKY

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صحيح تموت من الضحك بس هذا في الحقيقه واقع 

ناس واجد يكلموا بنات بالماسنجر و ما يعرفوهم اصلاً 

يسلمواااااااااااااااا

----------


## أُخرىْ

حلوه قمر
لُقطه..ملكة جمال الكون
تجنن..ومن الحب ما............
الصراحه عرفت تختار
الله يهنيكم
ادري انك عازمنا عالعرس
مشكور عالدعوه وعالموضوع
ماتخاااف يحسدوها شيل الصوره

----------


## الليل الممزق

هههههههههههه

يعطيك العافية عيوني

واعتقد انك انت ملك جمال المنتدى
متى بس اقابلك
ههههه

تقبل تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههه يلا حظ أفر مره ثانيه  أمزح  يسلمووووو

----------


## تأبط بودره

*اللؤلؤ المكنون* 
واااو ويابختي!! والله بديت أشك .. هذا إذا إنتم بنت ومنعجبين كذا .. :weird: 
 
*حكاية حب*
منها الورث وفهمناها .. مني لعيال شلووون..عفر طفل بيبات!! :wacko: 
 

*بنت القائم* 
الأخت دينصور!! .. طاقه المئه وصغيره!! :bigsmile:  


*ملاك الررروح* 
أنا شايفنها في كوكب الأرض .. إذا عاجبه أخوش الصغير .. خله ياخذها .. وهي ما تفرق عندها .. أي واحد.. :wacko:  


*ليالي الخبر* 
خيرها في غيرها!! أنا داخل قرعه لو مسابقات ..وبعدين عمرها لا عاشت..ويش ذنبي أنا ..منتهيه عاد ولا أول حلقه..مالي شغل.. :evil:  


*alzahrani33* 
والله ضحكتني خيي .. أبدعت بصراحه..والمفروض إنها هكر ..من الخبره .. :bigsmile:  




*ساقي العطاشا*
إييييه على الشماته .. بكرة تطب بنفس المطب!! :sad2:  




*LUCKY*  
ما أعرفهم ما عليه .. بس على الأقل متأكد أُنثى .. مو دي عاد!! :sad2:  


*بسمهـ* 
حلوه .. وقمر!! مادري .. بس مقارنة مع من!!! :huh:  



*الليل الممزق* 
أنا ملكة جمال؟؟ متي تقابلني؟؟ .. ستح يالله ستح .. :embarrest:  


*همسة ألم* 
حظ أوفر!! أيه .. موداخل اليانصيب أنا يمكن!! وما يحتاج كلمة أمزح مره ثانيه أوكي.. 







*أسعدني تواجدكم والله*
*تسلمون مليون*
*وبدون زعل*

----------


## أُخرىْ

:sad2: 

 :rocket:  تأبط بودره

حلوه مقارنه فيك... :wacko: 
....
ههههه لاتزعل عاااد بس الصراحه احلى من الصديقه اللي عرفتها
في ذااااك المنتدى..!!!!!!

اضحك..وابتسم وازعل بس مو واااااااجد  :cool:

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بسمهـــ*
*لا تزعلو إنتون*
*كنت أمزح والله..*

*
أسعدني جدا تواجدكم
تسلمون مليون*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه كتير

الله يخليك ليها ههههههههههههههه

تمزح البنت

تسلم

----------


## جنة الرضا

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك العافيه  
لاحول ولاقوه معاك
ياأخوووي تأبط ماتجووز عن سوليفك

----------


## looovely

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
           ولا قمر 14 .. الحمد الله والشكر .. الي بصيد  يصيد بنووووووووته حلوه ..مو عجوز منتهيه مدتها .. وصارت مخلل  
 بس ما اقدر اقوووول غير الله يعينك على ما بلاك
 يسلموووووووو اخي تأبط ضحكتنا جعل الضحك دوم بشفاهك
 شفت صير مثلي ..اصيد ناس تسوى خخخخخخخخخ
 عم امزح معك.. تقبل مروري وتحياتي

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههه ..×

اأي والله عيآيز هل ايام كشخه 7_7

وحتى اليهال يشاركو ع المنتديات ويطعو احسن من الكبار ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معمره الأخت
هاهاهاهاهاه

----------

